# Is my 2013 116i F20 a lemon?



## Anaf (4 mo ago)

I bought a second hand (Japanese import) F20 116i nine ago months with 50,000km on the clock. The mechanical report showed above average condition but I have had constant issues every month:

*A few days after purchase* - a fault with the fuel tank which began leaking straight after filling up with petrol. The fuel tank had to be replaced.
*One month after purchase* - an oil leak from the vacuum pump which was subsequently replaced.
*Two months after purchase* - car went into limp mode on the motorway (drivetrain error). Due to a fault with turbo air intake pipe which was subsequently replaced.
*Four months after purchase* - coolant leak. Due to leaking coolant pipe and expansion tank. I had both replaced.
*Five months after purchase* - car went into limp mode again (drivetrain error). This time due to a fault with the high pressure fuel pump and adaptor. Both were replaced.
*Seven months after purchase* - another coolant leak. This time due a faulty fitting at the rear of the cylinder head. Fitting was replaced.
*Nine months after purchase* *(now) *- car went into limp mode for the third time on the motorway two nights ago (drivetrain error). This time due to fault with ignition coil(s). All coils have now been replaced.
My mechanic used to work for BMW and works on BMW cars only. He tells me that these are all normal issues but shouldn't usually happen this frequently. I have only driven 5,000km since I purchased the car and have mechanical insurance so only have to pay the excess. However, if the car carries on like this I will be forced to sell as it has been so unreliable and I am too scared to travel long distances with it now. Is this the normal life of a BMW owner or will it be fine from here on in? I would really appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Bimmer3er (7 mo ago)

Anaf said:


> I bought a second hand (Japanese import) F20 116i nine ago months with 50,000km on the clock. The mechanical report showed above average condition but I have had constant issues every month:
> 
> *A few days after purchase* - a fault with the fuel tank which began leaking straight after filling up with petrol. The fuel tank had to be replaced.
> *One month after purchase* - an oil leak from the vacuum pump which was subsequently replaced.
> ...


Get rid of it while you can... These 4 cylinder BMW's are bad and you don't want to be dealing with these issues...

If you want another BMW, I suggest going for something which is naturally aspirated and a 6 cylinder such as an E9X 3 Series... These engines do suffer from the cooling system issues and oil leaks (like all BMW's), though they don't have major issues if well maintained, and are good on fuel...


----------

